# Causeway Lodge



## Rubex (Nov 18, 2015)

This site consists of a house, a bungalow, a cottage, and several barns. The house is suffering from severe subsidence and as such plans we submitted in 2006 by a local couple to demolish the house as well as the bungalow and build a new dwelling on the land and also to have the barns converted. 

It looks like planning went quite a long way with the last update from 2010 when a bat and owl survey was carried out. Following the inspection and the discovery of roosting Barn Owls, Little Owls and Pipistrelle Bats strict guidelines were then put in place as to when the work could commence along with ways to conserve the animals’ habitats such as cavity wall bat boxes and owl nest boxes on trees and in barns. 

Despite the local council granting most of the planning it seems like planning wasn't pursued any further and that there has been no more interest in developing the property.

Unfortunately trying to find any further history on this place seems near on impossible - believe me I tried! So if anybody does know anything about it I'd love to know. Particularly what year the house would have been built 





























































I know my photos aren't always the straightest, but this is taking the piss! I was actually holding the camera straight for this - notice the light fitting. The subsidence really was noticeable. Especially upstairs! 









































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## mookster (Nov 18, 2015)

That's the most alarming case of subsidence I've ever seen!


----------



## Rubex (Nov 18, 2015)

mookster said:


> That's the most alarming case of subsidence I've ever seen!



I definitely agree with you on that mookster.


----------



## krela (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you sure it wasn't one too many nips from the hipflask?


----------



## Rubex (Nov 18, 2015)

krela said:


> Are you sure it wasn't one too many nips from the hipflask?



Haha brilliant! But not on this occasion Krela :laugh:


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 18, 2015)

That's a great report rubex.you got some lovely shots here..I love the one looking through the door at the stairs..I think this is the biggest death trap we have ever visited.and your hip flask is now officially legendary ha ha


----------



## smiler (Nov 18, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a great report rubex.you got some lovely shots here..I love the one looking through the door at the stairs..I think this is the biggest death trap we have ever visited.and your hip flask is now officially legendary ha ha



I'm afraid that you're right Michael, since your revelation of Miss Rubex's tippling I have bin terribly disillusioned, I mean, you'd think if you go to the effort of carrying a hip-flask you'd fill it with a decent malt, Lovely report and pics Rubex, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 18, 2015)

Must have been like taking photos on a ship in heavy seas. That's some serious subsidence but looking at the photos this house must have been nice to live in at one time. Some of the wallpaper looks 1950s so maybe it was occupied during that time.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice set of photos Rubex

unfortunately, the first building has now been fly tipped to the roof in the doorway, and we couldn't get in


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 18, 2015)

Great report! That floor looks so uneven lol Did you see any evidence of the bats when you were there?


----------



## HughieD (Nov 19, 2015)

Blimey...this place is going, going, gone! Good shots Rubex!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice shots! I was here at the weekend lol! 
It's a really weird one - normally when subsidence occurs it's all in one direction causing the whole building to lean one way. This place is leaning in several directions, pulling the buildings apart! Even though I only visited this week I wouldn't be surprised if more of it has fallen after the high winds! 
Either way it's a fantastic report! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 19, 2015)

smiler said:


> I'm afraid that you're right Michael, since your revelation of Miss Rubex's tippling I have bin terribly disillusioned, I mean, you'd think if you go to the effort of carrying a hip-flask you'd fill it with a decent malt, Lovely report and pics Rubex, Thanks



Haha what would you recommend then Smiler? I'm going to Wales on an exploring trip this Christmas and I need something good in that hipflask :laugh:



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Must have been like taking photos on a ship in heavy seas. That's some serious subsidence but looking at the photos this house must have been nice to live in at one time. Some of the wallpaper looks 1950s so maybe it was occupied during that time.



It certainly was unsteady Hugh Jorgan! It reminded me a bit of the funhouse at the fair! 



TheNarrator said:


> Great report! That floor looks so uneven lol Did you see any evidence of the bats when you were there?



I saw lots of evidence of owls in the barns but I generally do when looking in derelict outbuildings! I always try not to disturb them too much if I spot any  as for bats, I didn't see any evidence of them but I didn't venture into the roof space where they're probably most likely to hang out. An old house I used to own backed onto a railway line that crossed over a river. Quite a lot of bats would roost under the bridge and come out at dusk. They seemed to make a beeline for my garden so whenever I sat out at night they would swoop down towards my head forcing me to go inside lol! They really are fascinating little things!



UrbanX said:


> Nice shots! I was here at the weekend lol!
> It's a really weird one - normally when subsidence occurs it's all in one direction causing the whole building to lean one way. This place is leaning in several directions, pulling the buildings apart! Even though I only visited this week I wouldn't be surprised if more of it has fallen after the high winds!
> Either way it's a fantastic report! Thanks for sharing.



Thanks UrbanX! I had the same thought actually that the high winds in the week might have brought some of it down. I agree it really is subsiding in every direction possible lol


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2015)

It's not worth me doing a report, so I've added a few of my pics to the General Photos Thread


----------



## Rubex (Nov 19, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> It's not worth me doing a report, so I've added a few of my pics to the General Photos Thread



The last photo on my post is the same wall as picture 6 on your post. That's fallen in the last 6 weeks or so!


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2015)

Try a good Irish whiskey Rubex, I'd recommend Tullamore Dew it's what's in my flask but be careful not to let Mikey have any, be a shame to waste it. Have Fun


----------



## Rubex (Nov 19, 2015)

smiler said:


> Try a good Irish whiskey Rubex, I'd recommend Tullamore Dew it's what's in my flask but be careful not to let Mikey have any, be a shame to waste it. Have Fun



I'll head to Wadsworth's in St Ives and pick up a bottle! They sell everything there  luckily for me Mikeymutt doesn't drink!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 19, 2015)

Someone has to keep there wits about them smiler ha ha


----------



## Bones out (Nov 19, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I'll head to Wadsworth's in St Ives and pick up a bottle! They sell everything there  luckily for me Mikeymutt doesn't drink!



Not drink? First thing to do - crack the top off a stubby fresh into an explore even if it is 7:30 AM. Im sure our gang where half pissed before we even hit our first Belgium explore. Fair play to you lady!


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I'll head to Wadsworth's in St Ives and pick up a bottle! They sell everything there  luckily for me Mikeymutt doesn't drink!



Knew there was something weird about the fella.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2015)

Just because I know you're all too lazy to compare, here's the two shots, 6 weeks apart! 



Rubex said:


>


----------



## Bones out (Nov 19, 2015)

Just because I know you're all too lazy to compare, here's the two shots, 6 weeks apart

=================================================

I looked - because I'm a girly swat!

Now, talking about having a drink on an explore.......... I give you UrbanX. ;-)


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2015)

Nicely Done X, Ahh, I think Bones Out has stamped your card.


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 19, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I saw lots of evidence of owls in the barns but I generally do when looking in derelict outbuildings! I always try not to disturb them too much if I spot any  as for bats, I didn't see any evidence of them but I didn't venture into the roof space where they're probably most likely to hang out. An old house I used to own backed onto a railway line that crossed over a river. Quite a lot of bats would roost under the bridge and come out at dusk. They seemed to make a beeline for my garden so whenever I sat out at night they would swoop down towards my head forcing me to go inside lol! They really are fascinating little things!



I was thinking that owls must be quite a common occurrence in outbuildings. It might make it a bit freaky if bats started flying out of a building as you went in lol!! No way! It's not very often you get them swooping that low at you! I live in the middle of nowhere and I remember in the summer months if you were out after dark you'd be able to see the bats circling in the moonlight but they'd never come very low.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 19, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> It's not very often you get them swooping that low at you! I live in the middle of nowhere and I remember in the summer months if you were out after dark you'd be able to see the bats circling in the moonlight but they'd never come very low.



The back doors of our row of cottages open onto a communal lane (now divided up with gates on each cottage boundary) and then we have our back gardens - where the privy and wash houses once stood. Our very large local bat population fly up and down this lane at dusk - always lower than gutter height and mostly at head height. Their swooping, fluttery flight is a joy to watch!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2015)

Excellent report.


----------

